
Daplie, the World’s First In-Home Server for Everyone - fiatjaf
https://daplie.com/
======
hackuser
It looks like a commercial, easy-to-use (they claim) version of some of the
personal cloud/server projects out there that I've read about (EDIT: ArkOS,
Sandstorm, Yunohost, etc.), which is a good thing: The projects aren't
realistic for typical end users.

I don't see much on the technical basics. Which OS? Which other components? Is
this an implementation or fork of one of the aforementioned projects? Here are
some details on security, but it doesn't really answer my questions:

[https://daplie.com/articles/security-security-
security/](https://daplie.com/articles/security-security-security/)

And for those interested, here is their position on open source (some of their
code is, some isn't):

[https://daplie.com/articles/is-daplie-open-
source/](https://daplie.com/articles/is-daplie-open-source/)

[https://daplie.com/articles/physical-source-an-honest-
altern...](https://daplie.com/articles/physical-source-an-honest-alternative-
to-open-source/)

[https://daplie.com/articles/when-open-source-is-a-
lie/](https://daplie.com/articles/when-open-source-is-a-lie/)

------
educar
Cloudron is really great for a home server. Calling it the first home server
is a bit of a stretch.

------
cocktailpeanuts
No you're NOT the "world's First in-home server". Can't take it seriously when
they claim to be something they are so obviously not

